# Heritance nibs



## Bope (Dec 30, 2022)

I noticed Exotic Blanks is offering Heritance nibs as an upgrade to some of the kit nibs. Does anyone have experience with these nibs? For $1.95 if they are better that is a good deal. They sell the nib separately for $5.95.


----------



## duncsuss (Dec 30, 2022)

I've used Heritance nibs a few times. When properly tuned, the standard nib that comes with the kit is no worse than a properly tuned Heritance nib (and if it's a higher-end kit, there is a decent probability it was made by the same manufacturer.)

However - they have a nice style and do not have "Iridium Point Germany" stamped into them. That might make the pen more atractive to some buyers.


----------



## showcaser (Dec 30, 2022)

They do set your offerings apart from others. That always helps in sales.


----------

